# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Προσφορά: Δύο μπουτονιέρες κενές Schneider XAC-B12

## GeorgeZ

Δύο μπουτονιέρες κενές για δώδεκα διακόπτες Φ22.
Λόγω μεγέθους δεν μου κάνουν.  Στο κουτί τους ολοκαίνουργιες. 

Είναι αυτές εδώ:
https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/viomi...-xacb12_68741/

Και οι δύο στα €100,--
XAC-B12.jpg
XAC-B12b.jpg

Παραλαβή από το χώρο μου στην Αγία Παρασκευή (Αθήνα).

----------

